# Anyone transition from Orijen to Acana? Or Orijen to TOTW?



## vizsladkim (Jul 26, 2014)

My Luna has been on Orijen for 4 months now, and she devours it. 3 weeks ago, she had an explosive water cannon episode of diarrhea. Vet tested for parasites, and it was negative. Vet gave Flagyl and prescribed soft food for three days and diarrhea cleared up. However, since that time, she occasionally gets mash potato poo in between her normal firm poo. Today, she had another explosive water cannon episode of diarrhea.

I don't give treats. And I removed any toy that would leave any particulates (rope toys, chew toys, etc).

Unless there is another medical condition the vet has not tested for, I am convinced the higher protein content of Orijen is producing diarrhea. For that reason, I am considering transitioning Luna to a kibble with less protein, such as Acana or TOTW. 

If anyone has experience with this kind of transition or any other successful measure to beat diarrhea, I would love to hear about it so I can get Luna girl back to normal. Much thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We feed Acana and our boy has done extremely well on both the lamb/apple and pacifica flavours. However, the chicken and potatoe blend causes him to be gassy and his stool is not as firm as it should be. It wasn't causing diarrhoea, but it clearly doesn't agree with him so we now avoid that one.

If your pup is already suffering stomach upset from her current kibble I would switch her onto whatever your going to try (Acana or TOTW), and add some white rice or canned pumpkin to help firm up her stool in the beginning. You could buy a sample bag to give it a try first if you wish. 

I recently took in a foster dog and was worried she would suffer digestive upset from me putting her on Acana (since she was likely fed low quality kibble before that). I switched her to the lamb/apple (it is easiest on sensitive bellies) and luckily, she has had no digestive issues at all and it has been 3 weeks.

Good luck with your girl - it is no fun for you or the pup when their belly is out of sorts.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Canadian said:


> However, the chicken and potatoe blend causes him to be gassy and his stool is not as firm as it should be. It wasn't causing diarrhoea, but it clearly doesn't agree with him so we now avoid that one.


We feed the chicken & potato and our pups also have a lot of soft stools. Sounds like the other varieties of Acana might be better options! Their stool was much better on TOTW.


----------



## vizsladkim (Jul 26, 2014)

Canadian Expy & dextersmom,

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to start introducing the Lamb & Apple Acana to Luna. Will post results. Thanks!


----------



## vizsladkim (Jul 26, 2014)

Luna has firm stools, finally!

The Acana Lamb / Apple Single Ingredient kibble has helped with her diarrhea. The first 6-7 days of her being on this kibble continued the mushy poo, but suddenly after that transition, she started to have consistent & firm poo.

Thank you for the tips everyone!


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been told and used canned pumpkin also-my loves it


----------



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

vizsladkim said:


> My Luna has been on Orijen for 4 months now, and she devours it. 3 weeks ago, she had an explosive water cannon episode of diarrhea. Vet tested for parasites, and it was negative. Vet gave Flagyl and prescribed soft food for three days and diarrhea cleared up. However, since that time, she occasionally gets mash potato poo in between her normal firm poo. Today, she had another explosive water cannon episode of diarrhea.
> 
> I don't give treats. And I removed any toy that would leave any particulates (rope toys, chew toys, etc).
> 
> ...


At 4 months she may be teething. 
Our bitch also called Luna started teething about this time and still is 4 weeks later. Diarrhea is rife !
This was the same for our 3 children when they were teething !

Thanks
J


----------



## RydersMama (Dec 31, 2014)

We are having the same issue with our 7 month old. He has been on Orijen sine he came home from the breeder. Breakfast and lunch, dinner is raw, and his midday poo can be quite soft/runny. Did stool tests, 3 total over time, and they were all fine. He also gets a bit of pumpkin, but that doesn't seem to make a difference.

Wondering if you switched to Acana and if you saw a difference? We are starting the transition today to Acana Pacifica. Had also read on a Vizsla blog, that others had the same issue with Orijen, that it was just too rich for their pups.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

dextersmom said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > However, the chicken and potatoe blend causes him to be gassy and his stool is not as firm as it should be. It wasn't causing diarrhoea, but it clearly doesn't agree with him so we now avoid that one.
> ...





vizsladkim said:


> Luna has firm stools, finally!
> 
> The Acana Lamb / Apple Single Ingredient kibble has helped with her diarrhea.


Our two switched to the Acana Lamb/Apple from the Acana Chicken/Potato a couple months ago and FINALLY have consistently firm stools (Dex often had soft poos on the Chicken/Potato). I also didn't realize that the Chicken/Potato is not grain free, it's a single grain formula (oatmeal). Not sure if that had anything to do with it or not. But I'm a big fan of the Lamb/Apple formula now - it's saving me a lot of $ on poo bags during our walks these days


----------

